# Look down on your wrist and....



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

post up what you are wearing in the way of a watch be specific....

With this Rolex thread I think this will be an interesting thread...... 



Frank Muller Master Banker 5850MB in gold with a black crc strap.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Nice watch Jode.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

No watch, that's why they make clocks. :slimer:


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

I have a Verizon by LG. :spineyes:


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Timex Ironman....hey I'm a coach, what do ya do....


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Fossil watch that's > 5 yrs old.

Stainless CH-2439

$89.99 and hasn't missed a beat!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

whats a watch....... nada zilh zero, cant stand that stuff on my wrist


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

Panerai Luminor Marina 44MM Multi-bands. Shark, Silver, Stainless...

IMHO best watch I ever owned.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

motorolo i580


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

OMEGA Seamaster - Bond Edition
My Old Tried and Proven

Seamaster = the best watch ever even at 1,000 feet deep it's a tickin (I'm not going to get it though!)


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

no watch. got a clock on the wall, clock on the computer, clock on the desk phone, clock on the cell phone


----------



## the waterman (May 26, 2005)

Mine doesn't have a name on it but I know the face has an Astros logo on it and it was given to me by my wife and kids for fathers day last year. 

The cool part about it is that it had the Astros schedule on a computer chip so that every day they played at the scheduled start time it would play the whole version of take me out to the ball game.

I got many quizical looks last year. It is supposed to be able to download their schedule for the coming season also.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I found a Timex at the deer lease last week. It looks like the thing has been sitting there for years and it still works. Does that count?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Relic dive watch

Before that, I had a Fossil that I still wear from time to time.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*YEP*



reelthreat said:


> I found a Timex at the deer lease last week. It looks like the thing has been sitting there for years and it still works. Does that count?


TIMEX IS A GREAT WATCH!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i rarely wear a watch, but i do own a seiko kinetic.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Mine is a Motorola Advisor Elite. It runs perfectly from a simple AA 1.5 volt battery. It has the time and also the date. Very inexpensive little time piece and you can even get messages over it.

Biggie


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling (May 21, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> i rarely wear a watch, but i do own a seiko kinetic.


What? Why didn't you just buy a Wal Mart special for $2 and give the other $298 to charity?

Did you stay at a Holiday Inn last night?


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

25 year service award (Hamilton masterpiece)


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

I use the SUN


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

JShupe said:


> TIMEX IS A GREAT WATCH!


Well, in that case, do you want to trade it for, ummm, say a Frank Muller Master Banker 5850MB in gold with a black crc strap?


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> Relic dive watch
> 
> Before that, I had a Fossil that I still wear from time to time.


HMMMMMMM I didn't know bikers wore dive watches...

Biggie


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...it's a Timex compared to Jode's watch 

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chronograph


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm lost without a watch (and hate dragging out my phone).

Right now, I'm wearing a Citizens Titanium Aqualand Duplex. I got in on a cruise years ago. It's a great watch, and the depth gauge/timer function is very accurate. The biggest complaint is that is needs to be sent off for the battery changes every few years. One guy, with an apartment address in Dallas, is the only place that the company says has the equipment to change it (and pressure test it). I've taken it to several local jewelers and none of them will touch it.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Slayer-o-Ling said:


> What? Why didn't you just buy a Wal Mart special for $2 and give the other $298 to charity?
> 
> Did you stay at a Holiday Inn last night?


i didn't buy it. it was given to me as a christmas present about 10 years ago by my ex-mother-in-law.

there's nothing wrong with a nice watch, but a $7,000.00 watch is a status symbol, not a nice watch. i think my seiko kinetic retails for about $350.


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

I have had my Timex for seven years. Wear it wadefishing and duck hunting. Also wear it at practice during football season.


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling (May 21, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> ex-mother-in-law.


The picture is now much clearer.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*TIMEX*

Great watch... Keeps a licking and keeps on ticking...

Reel.... sorry I already own one!

J

Omega is a fine watch too.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Seiko quartz gold finish that is very worn off from 10yrs of use.
Weekends timex cheapy with big numbers because I cannot see :spineyes:


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's mine, good old reliable!


----------



## D2 (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.tagheuer.com/the-collection/aquaracer/index.lbl?lang=en 




















*Aquaracer*

*Quartz*

*WAB1110.BA0800*

Sporty dial, luminescent hour markers. Date at 3 o'clock. Coloured TAG Heuer logo. Marking - AQUARACER 300 meters. 
Diamond-polished hands with polished facets and coated in a luminescent material for optimum readability and radiance.
Case stamped in a solid block of stainless steel with a diameter of 38.4 mm.
Scratch-resistant sapphire crystal.
Unidirectional rotating bezel, Arabic numerals and timer. SuperLuminova coated marker at 12 o'clock. 
Finishings in alternating brushed and polished steel for the white, silver and blue dials. Brushed steel for the black dial. Dual tone versions with 20-micron-gold plated bezel.
Screw-in crown and caseback for water-resistance to 300 metres. Caseback engraved with a diver's helmet.
Bracelet in brushed steel for the black dial, or alternating for the white, silver and blue dials. Dual-tone models with 20-micron gold plated central link in bracelet. Also available with a rubber strap.
Double safety clasp with solid stainless steel folding buckle. Extension system so the watch can be worn over a diving suit. Folding clasp on rubber strap models.
Quartz ETA F06.111 movement.
Specifications may depend on the model.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Timex Expedition with a Indiglo light WR to 50 meters.......keeps good time.
T.K.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Omega Seamaster....

not a status symbol just a luxury item


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Mont Blanc
Large Sports Chronograph

http://www.montblanc.com/products/chronograph_chronograph_automatic.36947.php


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

titanium.........










practical for me...........

yet eloquent!

lol!

now look down at y'all's feet and make sure you're not wearing butt-ugly cocs


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

watches're like pancakes.......... the thinner they are........... the better they are


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> watches're like pancakes.......... the thinner they are........... the better they are


Naw...thin watches are for girls  

I have some that are really thin but I can't stand to wear them, I feel naked!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Stainless Daytona. It's 1:45!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

"feeling nekkid girls"????........ say what??!!!


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

SAMS Pulsar or Walmart Casio for me.


----------



## Clint (Jun 16, 2005)

Bohlin Spirit of the West Engraved Chronograph.

We bought it at the NFR in Vegas last year.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Cartier Santos.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Cartier Santos.


he's a great guitar player, too. i love "black magic woman" and "europa."


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Cartier Santos.


Dam....high dollar!!! That is sweet. I love watches but can;t drop that kind of money yet.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

The only thing I wear even remotely similar to a watch is my wedding ring, and I wouldnt wear that if my wife didnt insist. No watches or jewelry for me


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

Timex, Sponge Bob Square Pants Edition. Mustard stain on the band.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

ROLEX Yacht Master, and yes I'm a shallow bas#[email protected]#, I'm so shallow you'd have to dig a hole to scratch my belly, I crawl on my belly like a reptile.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> he's a great guitar player, too. i love "black magic woman" and "europa."


LOL!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Don't need one...

If I can see outside, it's time to go hunting or fishing.

If it's dark outside, it's time to get ready to go hunting or fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Rolex GMT 2. Mine is special - it was a gift of the Kuwaiti's after I managed the Fires of Kuwait for them in 1991. It has etched with my name, a burning oil well and the Kuwaiti flag on the back. I wear it everywhere - even fishing and hunting. Been serviced once about 10 years after I got it. Still keeps excellent time.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Movado. No idea of the model or worth although I have been told it is quite old and is fairly valuable. 

Given to me as a gift from my Grandfather after his passing. 

12lb


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Seiko


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I have not worn a watch in years. I am claustrophobic. Thats why I don't wear...oh never mind.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

casio diver
analog face with the digital alarm

black rubber strap

$80 at Walmart, they are bulletproof and dead on for timekeeping

tutone submariner in the safe, won't keep as good time


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

LUMINOX - velcro strap been tickin for about 7+years adn it has definately taken a beaten


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

I wear a rolex air king oyster perpetual. I didnt buy it I got it for making budget in 2004.. Well the budget was over 300k so I guess I did partially pay for it..

It does not go fishing with me though


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I also own a watch just like this one that was a gift to my father in honor of my birth as his 1st son by his business partner in Lebanon. It is a 1955 Patek Philippe 2586 in 18K gold. This one stays in the safe. It is enscribed on back:

Presented to Henry Flak 
to honor of the birth of his new son.
Lawrence Henry Flak 
DOB: April 23, 1955

I understand this inscription takes away re-sale value but this watch will never leave my family.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*WATCH*

Iretired in 2002. What do I need one for?? Light-get up dark--go to bed
Terry


----------



## SNM (Aug 16, 2005)

TAG Heuer

Link Automatic


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Lat22 said:


> Stainless Daytona. It's 1:45!


Very sweet. That's one of the hardest to find watches on the planet.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Rolex - Submariner
Stainless 

My dad left it to me. Wear it everywhere. Dad died in 1998 and I have never had it serviced and it keeps perfect time. I am 32 years old and this is one of the only possessions I have that I can think of that I would pass on. I would love to buy another one day.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I wear a Rolex Submariner Date in Stainless. 2008 black dial and bezel.

ALSO to all the guys with the Rolex sport models, congrats! You just got a raise due to an across the board 1,600.00 price increase from Rolex. Tell me it's not an investment!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Citizen Eco-Drive chronograph, blue face two tone stainless steel case & band, about $300. Good for every day and nice enough for the few times I'm dressed in something other then shorts and a tee or Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Krieger tidale


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Wenger Swiss Military


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Seiko quartz day/date...gold. Have had it a long time. Had to get a new battery on Friday. I want a Seiko Kinetic titanium though.


----------



## Mrs. Knot (Sep 11, 2005)

*Time*

My Verizon Moto W755 is my only time piece


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bigwater said:


> HMMMMMMM I didn't know bikers wore dive watches...
> 
> Biggie


See, I am full of surprises...Or something!! LOL!!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

No watch here thats what my cell is for..


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I heard recently thatthere was a survey of women and they were asked what you notice first on a man... "Their watch" was in the top 5


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

50th Anniversary Rolex submariner


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Timex Indiglo.....12 years old and still tickin'.


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

FlakMan said:


> I also own a watch just like this one that was a gift to my father in honor of my birth as his 1st son by his business partner in Lebanon. It is a 1955 Patek Philippe 2586 in 18K gold. This one stays in the safe. It is enscribed on back:
> 
> Presented to Henry Flak
> to honor of the birth of his new son.
> ...


Flak, very nice watch! I've got a 1924 Patek Philippe that is one of the first day/date timepieces that they made.

Everyday watch is Timex Expidition w/indiglo, chrono, alarm, timer & compass. Says it's water resistant to 150'. Doesn't matter as I am not at any depth. I just have to have a compass & alarm.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

<<<Watchless wonder


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

D2 said:


> *Aquaracer*
> 
> *Quartz*
> 
> ...


 Ditto, except blue dial face. Original battery lasted 6yrs!.....Sure like the Seamasters though. ...someday....


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Seiko Kinetic - 10 or more years old. oh ya, its on the right wrist.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Cyma Signature


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

bzrk180 said:


> I heard recently thatthere was a survey of women and they were asked what you notice first on a man... "Their watch" was in the top 5


Guess you need a nice time piece if you are single and looking then..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have an Omega Constellation but I usually wear a Seiko Kinetic stainless.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*SS/Gold*

Swiss Army SS/Gold


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will start wearing a watch when I learn to tell time.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

regulator said:


> whats a watch....... nada zilh zero, cant stand that stuff on my wrist


I am in that same boat with you, can not stand stuff on my wrists.

I carry a stainless steel Skagen pocket watch


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

*Breitling Navitimer*

2008 Navitimer...Sterling Band and bought a black leather band for it.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

Citizen Eco Drive Diamond Electra w/ SS band. 

And a couple of Bulova's in the cabinet.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Steinhart Triton, black face, on a Red12 leather strap.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Tissot professional diver auto see through back. 5 years old also have a Submariner Rolex just needs a band pin, its 20 years old


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

TAG HEUER LINK


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Seiko Diver's 200m (Orange Monster).

TH


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I am a fan of watches and a fine time piece is something you can pass down for a long time. It wasn't bought out of vanity or necessity, just wanted a real quality piece. Just like any fine watch, mine has appreciated in value mainly due to the fact that it has quite a bit of solid gold on it. You can buy a Yugo or a Mercedes. Either way, those things do not make the person.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Mine is a Bulova Diamond 96EO3. It was a Christmas present from my family last Christmas. Love it.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Tag 6000 yesterday.........


Oakley Holeshot today....


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

31 year old gold Rolex with jubilee band. 14kt(only make 18 now).
My mom gave it to my dad for their 25th wedding anniversary. My mom gave it to me after my dad passed away in 1996.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I love my Rolex SeaDweller. I got it over the Submariner bc i wanted a watch that was much harder to see on someones wrist. still havent seen someone wearing one. My first watch was a Tag AquaRacer which I still use to this day and is a tank. and for dressing up, my gf bought me a cartier pasha. i love watches, expensive ones as well. maybe if MC is sweet enough, i'll give him one for Christmas...















​


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's a picture of my watch, comes with a body guard!


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Gluconda said:


> Here's a picture of my watch, comes with a body guard!


Flaaaavoooor Flav. LOL

Do you have the matching grill to go with it?


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Timex Ironman Flix*



Waterproof, dual time zones, chronometer, timer, Interval timer, alarms, lighted, and easy to read.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

TAG Heuer Formula 1. Black bezel - white face.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

My father's Rolex that he had on his wrist for every single fishing & hunting trip we ever took in my lifetime, except the last hunt we had. That last hunt was when he had purchased a new one after "loosing" this one. Once he brought the new one home, he found the old and took it to the jeweler and sold it to him. I found out about it and snuck down to buy it before it was sold off. I now wear it as my daily piece.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Timex Expedition series with date - $29.95 at Wal-Mart. It's three years old and about due for replacement. Thinking of upgrading to luminated dial - LOL! During my 56 years I have found it more gratifying to spend my money on good bourbon whiskey, pretty women, fine shotguns, deer leases, and fishing stuff. It's been fun so far.


----------



## SA-POC (Jul 15, 2004)

Nada - I have a cell


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nada. Just a tatto, no watch.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Seiko Sport 100m day/date (1969 vintage)


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

Casio Pathfinder fishing watch that gives the prime fishing times. Come on, dump the status symbols and get a watch for what we do.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Citizen Eco-drive, I don't wear a watch often


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Mine is a Sekio kintentic bought on a cruise ship 4-5 years ago. Have had other watches this one is very good. If you want to get into what watch to have a good kinetic is a good choice. No battries no winding. Had early kinetic this one iis better.


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

TAG Heuer Formula 1. Black bezel - white face.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Seiko Kenetic Auto Relay SMA113 Blue Face.

.


----------



## Birdnest Billy (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm hard on watches due to my trade, so I only have one...a stainless Swiss Army that has put up with 14 years of my abuse. 

I would love to have one of the finer timepieces, but I would probably forget to take it off, go to work, and it would never be the same. :frown:


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Tag Heuer 2000 Aquaracer Mens Watch WAF1113.BA0801 with the blue face


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Wenger Swiss Military.......hasn't missed a beat !


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Ro-Ro Oyster Perpetual DateJust, won a blue gold Sub in a bet, haven't picked up yet.

Loser of bet is ex SF guy. Has same watch, got it after dive school, jewel said it was waterproof to 300 meters. He looks around says " if you see me, this watch, in 300 meters, suspect foul play immediately!!!!"

MM


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

O K..

I'm in. Wouldn't have bought it for myself, but after I gave her a Rolex for Mother's day 25 years ago and added a .15 point diamond every birthday until she had all 18 places filled (unique bracelet, no less), she gave me one (DateJust) about 14 years ago...it still ticks...but it really does not keep time very accurately. My Seiko keeps better time.

JLD


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Suunto Core All Black


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> he's a great guitar player, too. i love "black magic woman" and "europa."


Europa has to rank high in the list of all time great songs. LOL
MC - Are you familiar with the Gato Barbieri version?

I wear a Timex Expedition Indiglo.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Swiss Army "Officer 1884" http://www.swissarmy.com/Timepieces/Pages/Product.aspx?category=officersls&product=24704&


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Phone is my watch.


----------



## BROWN (Jan 8, 2006)

JShupe said:


> post up what you are wearing in the way of a watch be specific....
> 
> With this Rolex thread I think this will be an interesting thread......
> 
> Frank Muller Master Banker 5850MB in gold with a black crc strap.


Is this the one you have?








*Franck Muller*
*Franck Muller Master Banker 5850MB Watch, Yellow Gold, Strap, Diamond Case, White Dial*
Product Code: FM5850MBD-3NE 
Condition: Unused 
Availability: Contact Us 
Retail Price: $43,600.00 $30,500.00
You save 30% ($13,100.00)


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 5 dollar samsung cell phone. No **** it was a go phone from wal-mart. I dont care about it. I break it i will buy another one. Its kinda like a disposable camera!


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

TAG, Link with a Blue face


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

arnt watches for folks who worry about being somewhere..

hmmmmmm looking down.. Nope, no watch


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Texxan1 said:


> arnt watches for folks who worry about being somewhere..
> 
> hmmmmmm looking down.. Nope, no watch


One day....

I want to be like YOU.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't wear a watch anymore. When I need to know what time it is I look at my cell phone, or the clock in my truck, or the clock on the DVR, or the clock on my computer... or at the position of the sun in the sky...Why wear a watch when there is a time piece of some sort everywhere I go. 
When I did it was a Seiko.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Fun thread...*

this has become a fun thread...

Brown-

I have that one with a black face and less the "BLING".....

Today I am wearing a shallower piece... Rollie GMT MASTER II Black/Black.

I have been a watch nut since my grandfather gave me his first ever Longines watch which just happened to be the same year he was born 1918.

I look at watches as more than a timepiece, some of them are outright art and some of them can be classified as investments also.

Keep posting up..

J


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

here are some others including old rolex, my navy diver seiko and a watch from the USSR I traded a sailor for cant read what it is. all automatics.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

tag


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

i wear a Rolex Submariner everyday and a datejust when i go out. 

i hope one day i can get a daytona... Sometimes its nice not having kids lol


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Today's model. Nice watches, unlike 401Ks, hold their value and many of them appreciate.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

IWC Porsche Design


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

>20 year old Timex Atlantis (back when they had a stainless steel case). It takes the lickin' from motorcycles, 4 wheelers, saltwater, welding current and everything else and keeps on tickin'. All y'all's fancy watches would cry with such abuse.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

here are my two. 

2008 Rolex Submariner
2006 Rolex Daytona


----------



## RobtoeMC (Nov 7, 2006)

Rolex Daytona SS, black dial. 

Given to me by my wife on our 1st anniversary.

They really are hard to get. It has appreciated in value quite a bit over the years.


----------



## crhfish (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, here goes my first post. I've been lurking here for a while (sounds creepy). Anyway I am a watch guy. Started collecting 25 years ago. I have, lets just say a bunch. Just for this post I pulled out one of my Rolex's, a 1937, two-tone, hooded bubble back. 1937 and it still runs great. The old rolex's were/are very tough.

By the way this is a great board.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Wore this one for over 20 yrs. Handed it down to Son recently. Still keeps perfect time.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Omega Seamaster Aqua-Terra Quartz for the last 4 years, first nice watch to ever own. I have been eyeing the Omega Seamaster Professional for a while now, I like it more than the Planet Ocean. 

One day I will get a Rolex Explorer II with white dial, but at 26 years old I don't think it would send the right message to clients and potential clients, even though I have worked hard enough to earn it on my own.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

seiko chronograph 100m


----------



## windjammer (May 22, 2004)

Rolex GMT Master and I hear Santa's bringing me a TAGHeuer Aquaracer with the SS & Gold Band with the blue face.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Cudkilla said:


> 50th Anniversary Rolex submariner


Same here


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

berto said:


> ... Sometimes its nice not having kids lol


[hijack on]

NOTHING compares or even comes close to having kids. It's a feeling that cannot be explained, only experienced.

Those with kids know that feeling.

[hijack off]


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Rolex Tudor Prince Oysterdate 14k/stainless with a brown gator band.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I am the only non jeweler from a family of jewelers. In 1974, my dad called and said the store where he worked had an older Patek for sale in their preowned department. I bought the watch for $600 (which was far more than a young engineer could afford). It is obviously worth many times that now, and is worn only on very special occasions. To the untrained eye it goes completely unnoticed. 

I have a Cartier Panther, nice watch, but it has had to go back to the factory a couple of times. This one I may sell someday.

I had a Rolex Datejust, but frankly I didn't like the thickness of it - it hung up on every long sleeve shirt I wore. I sold it and switched to my favorite watch to wear, a Cyma Charisma.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Some nice watches. I guess i just never paid enough attention to realize there are watches that are worth that much. I have a Timex Expedition with digital compass etc.. that i wear for work and I have a few Fossil watches that i wear for other times. The only reason i wear a watch at work is becuse i have to keep track of the time here for well tests and stuff like that. I may have one of those nice ones one day but i just dont see my self paying that much for a watch. I guess im just not much of a jewlery person.


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Swiss Army not Victorinox*

Round face all Silver


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Rolex Submariner all stainless with the black face.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Tag Professional...


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Wore something different today!

Casio circa 1984!

The babes still love it!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Casio....*

that CASIO is HOT HOT HOT!!!

Love the old calculator watches!

J-


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Took mine off the day I retired.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust with dive bezel and jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I just put this bad-boy on Layaway!

You like?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*HUBLOT v. Casio*

That Hublot is a great timepiece....

but the CASIO will pull more chics and a little less shallower! Just to stay in line with the theme of this thread and have some good clean fun!

That's a beautiful watch though the HUBLOT.

Very Nice

Jode


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

Bulova Millennia, motion quartz and waterprooof up 100m. I just rinse with warm water after fishing.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*JUST PUT THIS ON LAY A WAY*

SHE MIGHT GET IT ONE OF THESE DAYS. (PROBABLY NOT)


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Down in da hood*

Casio - All black plastic band, Alarm Chrongraph, Water Resistant far deeper than Ill ever care about, and a cool button on the side that lights up the face in the dark. Its the shizznit baby. :biggrin: Had it for several years now, no need to wear nothing fancy out hear banging around in the pipe racks.

Z


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

If I'm at work (right now) its the cheap Wal-Mart velco strapped watch. If its I night out I'll wear the Seiko Kinetic.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I have three.

1. Rolex stainless and gold Datejust, with black tapestry face. Got it when I graduated from A&M in 1987. Worn every day for 20 years, in the drawer now.

2. Grandfather's gold Patek Philippe pocket watch. I never wear it, but it's a family heirloom.

3. Concord Mariner SG, stainless and gold. Inherited from my father. He got this instead of a Rolex, as he thought Rolex's were too big and heavy. He's right. I wear this watch every day now. Not a good investment, but a good watch.


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

Patek Philippe 5059.

Hardly ever leaves the Browning Safe.

Everyday wear: 1982 Two tone Date just Rolex w/jubilee band. Lost with out it.


----------



## SALT LIFE (Nov 8, 2007)

Timex Expedition w/TIDE/TEMP/COMPASS/INDIGLO under 200.00(189.00) and has everything we need.I got mine when they came out last year,awsome watch.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Got this in 1982*

Kind of old school now.


----------



## mtime_01 (Aug 16, 2005)

There are some beautiful waches here. It is great to see the ones that have been handed down and have some sentimental history behind them. Like my grandfather Longines he received when he reired from Hughs Tool Co. Never had the chance to meet him but the watch is still in the family. Like old guns that have been handed down generations they are much more than they may appear to be.

Here is the everyday work/fish/hunt Baume Mercier Capeland









Not everyday 30th Birthday present to myself Corum Admirals Cup Regatta.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Accutron vx-200, very nice swiss auto watch. I got it for $259 off shnoop.com when Accutron/Bulova began dumping them on the market after being bought out by Citizen. They retail for $995 so its a ton of watch for the money. I love nice watches and I may get me a Rollie one day when the kids are gone and I have some extra change in my pocket.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Timex Ironman. Salt water needed to grease up the digital stuff inside. Works better the more you dunk it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

08' Rolex Yacht Master


$40 Harwin St!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Nice.....*



scubaru said:


> 08' Rolex Yacht Master
> 
> $40 Harwin St!


That would be classified as a "Stolex"......


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Timex that belonged to my dad. Sister and her husband stole everything else. He was an ex- cop
from Houston and the sorriest person one could ever meet. He conned my two grandmothers
out of their properties before they passed. I would`nt give up this little watch for anything.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

If your looking for a new watch, here is where I bought mine. Right now they are having a great sale!

http://www.ashford.com/?utm_campaig...ent=home&sp_rid=MjAzMDYxNzQS1&sp_mid=30632285


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad to see I'm not the only watch freak in 2cool. I'm going to have to show this one to the wife.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

No watch. But I do wear a jonathon shaddix camo live strong wrist band.


----------



## NVUS2 (Aug 14, 2005)

Looked down at my wrist.....My exact watch! Its my 10th one(maybe more). The straps break before the watch stops.



notthatdeep said:


> Timex Ironman. Salt water needed to grease up the digital stuff inside. Works better the more you dunk it.


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Submariner*

Stainless with black face and black bezel. Next time piece will be a bretiling.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Havent worn one for 25 years


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Cartier Tank Francaise*

Love it! Blue sapphire!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Titanium Omega Seamaster Professional.....Wear it everyday, kinda getting a lot of abuse, so I am wanting to get a Luminox for fishing and working on my old cars. It is my first nice watch, and yes, nice watches are a status thing. It doesn't mean that if you don't have one, you can't have one, It just means you are proud of what you have worked hard for.......Just my opinion........


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

JShupe said:


> That would be classified as a "Stolex"......


OR Rollex.....

I'll stick with my Rolex SS Sub.....


----------



## Trout-Slayer (Mar 14, 2007)

Rolex....Sub Mariner S/S...... Greg, dont be so hard on yourself !! your not "shallow", the only thing that is shallow was the flatties we gigged last time we were gigging! Give me a call "YELLA"......


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Luminox right now and a Rolex SS Sub that i wear also.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been corrupted. This morning I got up and put on my regular old Citizen Aqualand. Then, I paused, put it down and picked up the Rolex Submariner. 

I could feel so shallow and worthless now, but I don't. Thank G-d, I took the bus in today (Park 'n Ride, not the city bus. They might have cut my arm off on a city ride.) . Like drinking a Tab and eating a Twinkie, the vice is cancelled.


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

*Tag*

Tag Heuer SEL


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

Casio Forester
tells sunrise/sunset, moonrise/moonset, moon phase

now i know the moon phase/rise/set just by seeing the moon.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

RipCurl ATS


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

*Omega Seamaster Professional*

I bought my Omega Seamaster Professional exactly like this this one in the picture below in 2001 and I love it. it is the self-winding model and never misses a lick and still looks great.

I wear it everyday to work, working on our property, hunting, fishing and diving and I've never had to have it worked on but, in 2011 I'll have someone eye-ball it.

Great watch.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

1) Two tone Submariner with the blue face. Wife gave it to me for my 40th BDay last year. 
2) Have an old Omega Seamaster DeVille that my MIL gave my FIL for their first wedding aniversary
3) Timex Ironman for fishing


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Walmart 12.00 special.... and a stainless/gold datejust in the safe deposit box for when the mood strikes me.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I have never understood the I have a Rolex but only wear it sometimes. I wear mine all the time. Every day, fishing, hunting, working cows, every stinking day. Granted I have a Sub which is made out of the hardest steel known to man, but I spent 6k on it and by goodness I'm gonna wear it. SO if you have it go with it bro. You bought it so you earned it so wear it.


----------



## Ron Walker 01 (Jul 10, 2008)

When the value of your watch is greater than> 10% of the value of your boat, you might be called a land lubber.


----------



## sosa77489 (Oct 23, 2007)

This is what I have now ---Wife gave it to me last Christmas... Once I get out of school I will be getting my rolex ----


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Patek Phillipe. Got it in Mexico, it's the classic "Spongebob Squarepants" model (very limited production run). Got a good price on it, too.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nothing, never like a watch around my wrist. Gets in my way, busted or will get me hurt.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Under Armour


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

casio g-shock tough solar


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Levelwind said:


> Patek Phillipe. Got it in Mexico, it's the classic "Spongebob Squarepants" model (very limited production run). Got a good price on it, too.


Must be very similar to this model (only $197,000 in platinum) h::


----------



## Nauggin (Jul 2, 2008)

*Breitling Aeromarine Colt Quartz*

It was a gift...


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I know the question was what are you wearing NOW. Obviously I'm only wearing one watch now. But no one can get buy with just one watch or one rod and reel or one gun or one car etc. One just don't get it in todays busy world. So here is the line up. 

Hey, at least I didn't post up pics of all HER watches. we'd be here all night! LOL! :spineyes:

1. This is the ancient Elgin I have worn every day since 1986 and the one I have on right now.

2. This Timex Expedition is my fishin', huntin', beachin', woodsin', workin', goofin' watch

3. This is a matched pair of Fossils my wife bought with some of her winning at bingo on a previous Cruise. Bought 'em right on the boat. We wear them for pretty.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Citizen eco drive.....good watch. 
Gotta ss airking but worn it 4 times


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

seiko never stops ticking really good watch its water proof aslo so I wear it all the time its a citizen eco drive also


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> there's nothing wrong with a nice watch, but a $7,000.00 watch is a status symbol, not a nice watch. i think my seiko kinetic retails for about $350.


Dang, I'm late to this thread. MC, I see your Rolex envy is still going strong. I'll let you hold mine at the next get together. I saw you drooling over it at the last one.

Brandon


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Hook'em
http://www.fossil.com/webapp/wcs/st...p_order_history|1&rec=5&pn=c&imagePath=LI2732


----------

